#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Pessoal do Rio de Janeiro link dedicado

## admskill

Gostaria de saber se tem pessoas aqui do Rio de Janeiro que estao trabalhando com Link Dedicado com preços abaixo de R$ 900,00 o Mega ... pq tem um amigo meu que conseguiu em uma parceria com 3 donos de provedores ... fechou com a CTBC um Pacote de 30 MB FULL e ta saindo 500 mensais por mega pra eles saindo na fibra ! Eu queria saber se tem alguem interessado em engatar uma parceria dessas tb ! Jah tem eu e mais um amigo dono de dois provedores !

----------


## arauadbr

Qual região do Rio de Janeiro? :Dancing:

----------


## Leonardo66

Eu acho uma boa isso.
Pois voces tem que se unir mesmo para conseguir melhores resultados, e assim bater mais de frente com as concorrencias.

----------


## admskill

Eu sou da Baixada mas eu posso desenvolver um projeto pra atender as demaais regioes desde que seja interessante para todos !

----------


## britosql

Admskill, boa noite;
Tenho interesse de uns 3mb para São Gonçalo e posso indicar mais uns dois colegas aqui da região, to tentanto fechar com Unitelco mas ta dificil, qualquer coisa me passa um radio 55064*3.

Bom final de semana!

Brito

----------


## admskill

Brito com a Unitelco fica dificil ... eu tava vendo com a Telefonica e me cotaram 900 reais por Mega ... mas s[o seu fechasse de 6 MB em diante !

----------


## britosql

Po veio, posso te passar o contato de um amigo gerente de contas da Telemar corporate, derepente ele pode te ajudar, qualquer coisa passa um rádio. Mas 900 por mega real, ta maravilhoso o preço sugiro você olhar isso com carinho!!!

----------


## ryiades

Como está a situação, conseguiram fechar o grupo ou ainda não? Estou interessado em participar...

----------


## arauadbr

O assunto esta parado. ou por falta de interesse que acho muito dificil, ou por absoluta falta de tempo dos participantes.

----------


## mbi

> Gostaria de saber se tem pessoas aqui do Rio de Janeiro que estao trabalhando com Link Dedicado com preços abaixo de R$ 900,00 o Mega ... pq tem um amigo meu que conseguiu em uma parceria com 3 donos de provedores ... fechou com a CTBC um Pacote de 30 MB FULL e ta saindo 500 mensais por mega pra eles saindo na fibra ! Eu queria saber se tem alguem interessado em engatar uma parceria dessas tb ! Jah tem eu e mais um amigo dono de dois provedores !


 


exatamente aonde no Rio de janeiro ??

No aguardo 

Scom Tecnologia 
www.scom.com.br

----------


## arauadbr

Eu estou em sao gonçalo. :Frown:

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Gostaria de saber se tem pessoas aqui do Rio de Janeiro que estao trabalhando com Link Dedicado com preços abaixo de R$ 900,00 o Mega ... pq tem um amigo meu que conseguiu em uma parceria com 3 donos de provedores ... fechou com a CTBC um Pacote de 30 MB FULL e ta saindo 500 mensais por mega pra eles saindo na fibra ! Eu queria saber se tem alguem interessado em engatar uma parceria dessas tb ! Jah tem eu e mais um amigo dono de dois provedores !


ja fechou amigo , tenho interesse ..

----------


## arauadbr

> ja fechou amigo , tenho interesse ..


 
 :Five: Para qual região do estado?

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Para qual região do estado?


São gonçalo ...

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Admskill, boa noite;
> Tenho interesse de uns 3mb para São Gonçalo e posso indicar mais uns dois colegas aqui da região, to tentanto fechar com Unitelco mas ta dificil, qualquer coisa me passa um radio 55064*3.
> 
> Bom final de semana!
> 
> Brito


amigo fiz um contato com o pessoal da unotel hoje e me passaram o valor de R$490 o mb , o problema todo é ter q transportar la de Caxias ou Botafogo , teria que juntar 3 ou 4 interessados para nao ficar tão puxado . eu tenho interesse e tambem sou de Sao gonçalo se ainda quiser unir pessoas pra isso eu tenho interesse.

----------


## britosql

Po camarada, nesse preço sempre temos interesse, estou me pegado de tempo esse dias mas pra semana vamos trocar uma ideia, qq coisa me liga 9208-6607.

Brito

----------


## catvbrasil

> Brito com a Unitelco fica dificil ... eu tava vendo com a Telefonica e me cotaram 900 reais por Mega ... mas s[o seu fechasse de 6 MB em diante !


Tem um carinha amigo meu que vende link dedicado bem em conta ae no RJ. A empresa e a FLEXSEG. O mega deles fica mais barato de acordo com o pacote. Qualquer coisa me da um toque que falo com ele pelo radio. To em Fortaleza, mas aqui pega 100% nextel.

----------


## asafec

> amigo fiz um contato com o pessoal da unotel hoje e me passaram o valor de R$490 o mb , o problema todo é ter q transportar la de Caxias ou Botafogo , teria que juntar 3 ou 4 interessados para nao ficar tão puxado . eu tenho interesse e tambem sou de Sao gonçalo se ainda quiser unir pessoas pra isso eu tenho interesse.


oi também entrei em contato com a unotel,e me passaram a mesma coisa ,e adiciona [email protected]

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Tem um carinha amigo meu que vende link dedicado bem em conta ae no RJ. A empresa e a FLEXSEG. O mega deles fica mais barato de acordo com o pacote. Qualquer coisa me da um toque que falo com ele pelo radio. To em Fortaleza, mas aqui pega 100% nextel.


desculpa se entrometer na conversa  :Proud:  , mas poderia passar o contato comercial desse seu amigo para q eu possa cotar o preço de um link com ele ? [email protected]

----------


## deivizinhojae

> amigo fiz um contato com o pessoal da unotel hoje e me passaram o valor de R$490 o mb , o problema todo é ter q transportar la de Caxias ou Botafogo , teria que juntar 3 ou 4 interessados para nao ficar tão puxado . eu tenho interesse e tambem sou de Sao gonçalo se ainda quiser unir pessoas pra isso eu tenho interesse.


----> 
Ôpa coloca eu nessa fita ae!!!
tb estou querendo link para são gonçalo.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> ----> 
> Ôpa coloca eu nessa fita ae!!!
> tb estou querendo link para são gonçalo.



amigo quantos megas vc precisa? qual local de sao gonçalo exatamente ?

----------


## deivizinhojae

> amigo quantos megas vc precisa? qual local de sao gonçalo exatamente ?


 

----> no momento uns 2 megas
O valor do mega é de 490,00?

abraço.

----------


## letec2000

> Tem um carinha amigo meu que vende link dedicado bem em conta ae no RJ. A empresa e a FLEXSEG. O mega deles fica mais barato de acordo com o pacote. Qualquer coisa me da um toque que falo com ele pelo radio. To em Fortaleza, mas aqui pega 100% nextel.


Oi *David,* vi seu coment aqui nesse tópico e gostaria de saber mais sobre essa aquisição de um Link Dedidcado ou entrar em contato com seu amigo, estou precisando com uma certa urgencia de um link de 512k ou 1mb só para começar, aqui em Jacarepagua - Taquara - RJ. 
Creio que voce conhece.
Pode me ajudar ? 
No aguardo.
Leonardo 8*49252
Um Grande abraço Cara, costumo utilizar muito os seus conhecimentos compartilhados aqui no forum.

----------


## deivizinhojae

> Oi *David,* vi seu coment aqui nesse tópico e gostaria de saber mais sobre essa aquisição de um Link Dedidcado ou entrar em contato com seu amigo, estou precisando com uma certa urgencia de um link de 512k ou 1mb só para começar, aqui em Jacarepagua - Taquara - RJ. 
> Creio que voce conhece.
> Pode me ajudar ? 
> No aguardo.
> Leonardo 8*49252
> Um Grande abraço Cara, costumo utilizar muito os seus conhecimentos compartilhados aqui no forum.


----> para ter um link vc precisa de uma firma, e (512mb +/- R$ 800,00) é quase o preço de (1mb R$ 1100,00)aki estou vendo com a flexseg.
abç.

----------


## alexrj2001

> ----> para ter um link vc precisa de uma firma, e (512mb +/- R$ 800,00) é quase o preço de (1mb R$ 1100,00)aki estou vendo com a flexseg.
> abç.



Alguém teri acomo me ajudar preciso de 10 megas também região serrana, se alguém puder ajudar agradeço mesmo.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

Pessoal o ideal é unir um grupo de 4 ou 5 pessoas e comprar em quantidade , ja consegui a R$602 com impostos aqui na minha torre (em são gonçalo) mas esse valor é pra 20 megas , cada um transportaria o seu afinal estaria tudo na mesma cidade. quarquer coisa tamos ai [email protected]

----------


## rapid

Link dedicado em todo Rio de Janeiro
www.nexcess.com.br

----------


## comercialunotel

Pessoal,

Sou gerente comercial da *UNOTEL*, e lá no Rio temos as seguintes opções:

*Em Botafogo (ALOG)*

Link dedicado com 100% de download garantido e 30% de upload.

*POP´s da UNOTEL (Na Capital) - Mega Full Duplex (100% garantido)*

*39**Frei Caneca**Rua Carolina Reydner, 50**Rio de Janeiro**RJ** -22:54:05** -43:11:05*

*125**Santo Antônio**Rua do Senado, 12**Rio de Janeiro**RJ** -22:54:07** -43:11:04*

*128**São José**Estrada Sarapui, s/n**Rio de Janeiro**RJ**-22:45:1.44**-43:19:47.28*

*2**Adrianópolis**Estrada de Adrianópolis, km 13,5**Nova Iguaçu**RJ**-22:40:0.393**-43:28:33.01*

**preços em PVT*

Alexandre Coelho
Gerente Comercial
UNOTEL
[email protected]
31 9778.9912

----------


## Não Registrado

fala com globetek.com fala com mauricio

----------


## renatinhocm32

eu sou sa região dos lagos e queria saber si aqui para minha regial tem como eu entra nesta com vcs

----------


## arauadbr

> ja fechou amigo , tenho interesse ..



Pessoal esta parceria esta fechada ou continua aberta?

----------


## rapid

A empresa Nexcess Networks tem preços excelente para provedores.

www.nexcess.com.br

----------


## alexrj2001

> Gostaria de saber se tem pessoas aqui do Rio de Janeiro que estao trabalhando com Link Dedicado com preços abaixo de R$ 900,00 o Mega ... pq tem um amigo meu que conseguiu em uma parceria com 3 donos de provedores ... fechou com a CTBC um Pacote de 30 MB FULL e ta saindo 500 mensais por mega pra eles saindo na fibra ! Eu queria saber se tem alguem interessado em engatar uma parceria dessas tb ! Jah tem eu e mais um amigo dono de dois provedores !


 
Eu me interesso sim sou de teresópolis/RJ se conseguir me atender quero 6 megas.

Qualquer coisa fica com meu rádio 131*1345

----------


## marcoveck

> Eu me interesso sim sou de teresópolis/RJ se conseguir me atender quero 6 megas.
> 
> Qualquer coisa fica com meu rádio 131*1345


Procura a alta rede

http://www.altarede.com.br/

----------


## marcoveck

Pessoal,esta questão sempre rende muito assunto,devemos ver que ao cotar numa operadora sempre corre o risco de "não entregar",ou seja pediu e não recebe,acontece muito com operadora.
Agora temos que tomar cuidado pois aqui no Rio que entrega já está com a rede saturada,volta e meia fica lenta,fica fora etcetc....
Quem quiser fechar link em São Gonçalo e Caxias,pode falar comigo,para montarmos um backbone em meus pop's para atender cada um,pois na minha rede naun tem como trazer,meu radio não comporta,obs trago do teleporto,ok

----------


## alexrj2001

> Procura a alta rede
> 
> http://www.altarede.com.br/


 
O link deles é horrível não bate a velocidade contratada e cai direto experiência de um amigo meu

----------


## marcoveck

> O link deles é horrível não bate a velocidade contratada e cai direto experiência de um amigo meu


Liga para lá e fala com o Mauricio Iezzy..

----------


## antoniopqdt

estou enteressado em fazer parte do grupo p conseguir o link dedicado por favor entrem em contato comigo

----------


## orionstation

TB tenho interesse , estou na Z.Oeste

----------


## marcoveck

> estou enteressado em fazer parte do grupo p conseguir o link dedicado por favor entrem em contato comigo


me mande um e-mail,abçs

----------


## Flexseg

> TB tenho interesse , estou na Z.Oeste


Temos as melhores opções para entrega de link em qualquer região do Rio. Backbone próprio e instalação em até 07 dias. Não perdemos negócio ! Temos as melhores condições!!

Maiores informações:


Bruno Lima
FlexSeg - Internet Banda Larga
[email protected]
21 - 2421-1750

----------


## deivizinhojae

> Temos as melhores opções para entrega de link em qualquer região do Rio. Backbone próprio e instalação em até 07 dias. Não perdemos negócio ! Temos as melhores condições!!
> 
> Maiores informações:
> 
> 
> Bruno Lima
> FlexSeg - Internet Banda Larga
> [email protected]
> 21 - 2421-1750


 vlW mais já sou seu cliente rss David de São Gonçalo.
abraço. :Burnout:  :Burnout:  :Burnout:

----------


## Flexseg

Favor me enviar seus contatos pelo email: [email protected]

abs


Bruno









> Temos as melhores opções para entrega de link em qualquer região do Rio. Backbone próprio e instalação em até 07 dias. Não perdemos negócio ! Temos as melhores condições!!
> 
> Maiores informações:
> 
> 
> Bruno Lima
> FlexSeg - Internet Banda Larga
> [email protected]
> 21 - 2421-1750

----------


## juninhobiuuu

> Procura a alta rede
> 
> http://www.altarede.com.br/


Moro em São Gonçalo e to querendo 2 mega dedicado qual seria o valor mensal, o valor da instalação qual seria a via Wireless, Fibra etc..

----------


## britosql

Fecha com o Bruno ae, mais de ano pesquisando empresas e a meu ver fechei um bom negocio, to satisfeito.

Bruno, aqui é Brito 100% Tatilink.

----------


## biohazzard

Beleza, de uma olhada neste material que acabei de postar no 4shared.
talves te ajuda 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Apostilas.rar.

----------


## seticom

Ola amigos, possuo link dedicado e consigo atender algumas regiões do Brasil, junto com o Link entrego tambem *Gratuitamente* ao cliente conexões PTT-METRO (SP), Terremark e Trafego Uol Host.

Interessados entrem em contato conosco via email: [email protected] (MSN) 

Nossos preços são: Link dedicado media de R$ 250,00 o MB + Transporte

Possuimos POPS em varios locais ! Contate-nos

----------


## socimarviaradio

amigo eu tenho interece em participar dependeno do preço quewro 2 mega

----------


## eliasdominick

amigao vc ja fez parceria de link????pois eu e mais um provedor de um amigo estamos interessado em fazer uma parceria para pegar 50 mega full quer entrar com agente?????? sou do rio tambem

----------


## eliasdominick

vc precisa de link pra regiao serrana , qual local da regiao serrana???????

----------


## seticom

> amigao vc ja fez parceria de link????pois eu e mais um provedor de um amigo estamos interessado em fazer uma parceria para pegar 50 mega full quer entrar com agente?????? sou do rio tambem


 
Vamos fazer...
qual a cidade?

mande-me um email com a cidade, que ja vejo os custos!

Abraços!

----------


## eliasdominick

mage

----------


## flon

Bom pessoal a minha empresa trabalha com link dedicado e atende O Rio e Municipios. Entrem em contato para fazermos uma proposta. Atendemos com fibra e radio.
Fábio - 87*133044

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

Estou pegando link da gvt e trazendo para São Gonçalo com mais uns amigos daki e de Bangu, se alguem de Sao Gonçalo estiver interessado em pegar aki na minha torre estamos com exelentes precos.

[email protected]
[email protected]
21 7832-0925 ID-82*121211

----------


## MundoDigital

Promoção Intelig por tempo Indeterminado, já com roteador e sem tx de instalação:

10 megas R$ 5.659,03
15 megas R$ 6.609,03
20 megas R$ 8.309,28
30 megas R$ 11.952,00

AL - Maceio
BA - Camaçari, Candeias, Feira de Santana, Madre de Deus, Nazaré, S.F. do Conde, Salvador, Simões Filho
CE- Fortaleza
DF - Brasilia, Brasilia, Brazlândia, Ceilândia, Gama, Guará, Núcleo Bandeirante, Paranoá, Planaltina, Riacho Fundo, Samambaia, Santa Maria, São Sebastião, Sobradinho, Taguatinga
GO – Aparecida de Goiânia, Goiânia
MG - Belo Horizonte, Betim, Contagem, Nova Lima, S. Sebastião do Paraíso
PB – João Pessoa
PE – Jaboatão dos Guararapes, Olinda, Recife
PR – Curitiba, São José dos Pinhais
RJ – Campos dos Goytacazes, Macaé, Niterói, Porto Real, Rio de Janeiro
RN – Natal
RS – Bento Gonçalves, Caxias do Sul, Novo Hamburgo, Porto Alegre
SC – Blumenau, Florianópolis, Jaraguá do Sul, Joinville
SE – Aracaju
SP – Barueri, Campinas, Hortôlandia, Jandira, Ribeirão Preto, Santos, São Bernardo do Campo, São Paulo, Sorocaba


Caso tenha interesse entrar em contato comigo por email ou fone.

Grato,

Anderson Alexandre
TIM 12 9786-6202
Email/MSN [email protected]

----------


## davidjaeh

Olá Carlinhos...

uns 10megas dedicado tem como você ver pra mim com esse seu amigo?
abraço.

----------


## marcoveck

alguém já pegou link no teleporto da CTBC ou GVT??E esse assincrono da ALog,será ideal para assinante comun?

----------


## GLOBALCOMM

se interessar 20 megas full R$ 390,00 cada mega 
[email protected]

----------


## GLOBALCOMM

se interessar marcoveck

20 megas full 390,00 cada mega
[email protected]

----------


## GLOBALCOMM

10 mega full te faço a 450,00 cada mega

[email protected]

----------


## marcoveck

ok

Se alguém precisar de espaço para torre,estou disponibilizando na serra de petropolis,apenas para ponto a ponto e repetição.fotos no blog

----------


## jorciley

pessoal de são gonçalo, se tiver um grupo maneiro de umas 3 pessoas consigo ate 250 reais o mb dedicado, entram em contato comigo por [email protected], que posso passar mas detalhes.

----------


## eliasdominick

amigao d

----------


## leprinhabnh

sou de sao gonçalo bairro marambaia perto do apollo to kerendo link dedicato comçeando agora aki tenho 15 cliente net via cabo se alguem puder me ajudar to kerendo saber como legalizar tbm me add ai no msn [email protected] vlw alguem puder me ajudar tbm a montar servido com server 2003 ou mikrotik nao to conseguindo entrem en contato comigo to on no msn direto vlw

----------


## marcoveck

Me parece que a Alog não está mais vendendo aquele link com 30% de up,alguém sabe?

----------


## machadobeth

Boa tarde,

Eu trabalho na mundivox comunications e atendemos o centro do rio com link full em fibra otica, temos backbone propio, e suporte propoio 24X7X365.

quem tiver interesse ou duvidas, pode entrar em contato.

8521-7504.
3553-0060
[email protected]

----------


## rogerio470

qual regiao rio janeiro vc esta tenho link dedicado direto ptt valor cada mega 350,00 imail para contato [email protected]

----------


## claudiolegal2000

*Link para São Gonçalo e região* Gostaria de informar aos interessados em Link Dedicado que estamos com uma Banda extra em nosso POP e gostariamos de repassar aos interessados das seguintes:
Bairros Relacionados:
 *Porto Velho, Porto Novo, Mangueira, Camarão, Porto da Pedra, Boa Vista, Brasilândia, Vila Lara, Rosane, Boaçu, Mutuá, Mutuaguaçu, Mutuapira, Cruzeiro do Sul, São Miguel, Nova Cidade, Portão do Rosa e Itaúna.*


*Descrição do Serviço:*
Instalação sob "Viabilidade Técnica"
Valor de Instalação sob “ Viabilidade Técnica”
30% de Upload
Link no Modo Pré-Pago
Link no Modo Pós-Pago
Venda mediante a CNPJ 
Link Pré R$ 380,00
Link Pós R$ 500,00

Interessados, favor aacessar o site http://www.megauplink.com.br
E faça seu pré-cadastro ou entre em contato coma a central do Assinante: 
21 4119-2005 / 21 7521-8915 Horário Comercial.




Me ligue, posso te ajudar.

----------


## MundoDigital

Olá pessoal,

Sou Agente da Algar Telecom ( CTBC ) e vendemos em toda rede com preços muito simpáticos para retira em Shelter ( POP ) da Algar, explicando em miudos, sem entrega de fibra ou par metálico. Isso abaixa o custo do link dedicado.
Me coloco a disposição,

Anderson Alexandre
12 97866202
email/msn [email protected]

----------


## deivizinhojae

Ainda está precisando de LINK ai show?

----------


## deivizinhojae

Ainda está precisando de LINK aí?

----------


## Backbonetelecom

> Gostaria de saber se tem pessoas aqui do Rio de Janeiro que estao trabalhando com Link Dedicado com preços abaixo de R$ 900,00 o Mega ... pq tem um amigo meu que conseguiu em uma parceria com 3 donos de provedores ... fechou com a CTBC um Pacote de 30 MB FULL e ta saindo 500 mensais por mega pra eles saindo na fibra ! Eu queria saber se tem alguem interessado em engatar uma parceria dessas tb ! Jah tem eu e mais um amigo dono de dois provedores !



Olá para os interessados em link dedicado VPN , MPLS , Lan to Lan , estou com excelente preço para o Mega .

Exeplo como nosso amigo aqui está dizendo , ele está pagando 900,00 reais o mega no link de 30MB eu consigo fazer um link de 60MB por 14.3250,0 no caso dele está pagando 900,00 o mega no link de 30 . Eu consigo fazer um link de 30MB por 9890,00 .


Para os interessados deixo meu contato :


[email protected]

11 7178 4604
11 7131 9098

----------


## alexrj2001

Preciso de 30 megas urgente em Teresópolis. Alguém me entregaria com bom preço

----------


## deivizinhojae

Olá Alexrj2001!
Me add ai por favor para que eu possa ver a viabilidade para você.
[email protected]

----------


## alexrj2001

Já add já.... Teresópolis o link

----------


## GLOBALCOMM

amigo eu consigo lhe entregar sem problemas em teresopolis fico no auardo se seu email para mandar cotaçoes

----------


## alexrj2001

> amigo eu consigo lhe entregar sem problemas em teresopolis fico no auardo se seu email para mandar cotaçoes




Preciso saber de valores para fechar negócio certinho

----------


## flashbait

vendo link dedicado ----NITEROI ,SAO GONÇALO E ITABORAI fibra ou 
radio otimos preços a 350.00 por mega confira
21-77232964

----------


## agatangelos

Caros senhores, represento a empresa AGATANGELO TELECOM E INFORMATICA LTDA, recentemente conseguimos nossa autorização SCM para dar inicio a nossas atividades, entramos em contato com a EMBRATEL para contratar um link dedicado, foi feita a analize tecnica sobre a viabilidade tecnica para a instalação e tudo deu ok, enviamos o contrato assinado e copia de documentos solicitados e agora a EMBRATEL diz que não tem viabilidade tecnica aqui e sumiu com nosso processo, o contrato que enviamos desapareceu, e as pessoas com quem entrei em contato para concretizar o negocio não atende mais o telefone, não retornam os nossos emails e o número que nos deram para reclamar não aceita nossas reclamações, pois para eles não existimos, gostariamos de saber em qual orgão podemos registrar nossa reclamação para que possamos ser atendidos com dignidade, conseguimos o mais dificil que é legalizar a empresa com todas as licenças necessarias (CREA, SCM, Prefeitura etc ..) e agora não podemos trabalhar pois não temos o link para fornecer a nossos clientes, o governo lança um projeto que visa facilitar o acesso as pessoas a internet e a EMBRATEL que é uma empresa do governo não atende a seus clientes, na minha cidade outras 4 empresas usam o link dedicado da embratel, porque somente a minha empresa não pode usar, tendo em vista que as concorrentes ficam a menos de 500 metros de distancia da sede de minha empresa ... gostaria que me orientessem sobre como proceder neste caso ... Atenciosamente ... Rodrigo

AGATANGELO TELECOM E INFORMÁTICA LTDA ME.
AV FELICIANO SODRE 1083 sala 803
VARZÊA - TERESÓPOLIS - RJ
CEP: 25.963- 025 
(21) 2642-2001

----------


## agatangelos

Caros senhores, preciso de link dedicado em teresopolis, vi que conseguem atender a regiao, por fa,vor entrem em contato ... Atenciosamente ... Rodrigo 

AGATANGELO TELECOM E INFORMÁTICA LTDA ME.
AV FELICIANO SODRE 1083 sala 803
VARZÊA - TERESÓPOLIS - RJ
CEP: 25.963- 025 
(21) 9428-1073
[email protected]

----------


## agatangelos

> amigo eu consigo lhe entregar sem problemas em teresopolis fico no auardo se seu email para mandar cotaçoes


Caros senhores, preciso de link dedicado em teresopolis, vi que conseguem atender a regiao, por fa,vor entrem em contato ... Atenciosamente ... Rodrigo 

AGATANGELO TELECOM E INFORMÁTICA LTDA ME.
AV FELICIANO SODRE 1083 sala 803
VARZÊA - TERESÓPOLIS - RJ
CEP: 25.963- 025 
(21) 9428-1073
[email protected]

----------


## glauciozes

> Olá Carlinhos...
> 
> uns 10megas dedicado tem como você ver pra mim com esse seu amigo?
> abraço.


entra em contato comigo [email protected]

----------


## glauciozes

coloco link dedicado em NITEROI, SAO GONÇALO e ITABORAI coloco link fibra
a r$260 o mega na fibra mais acima de 50mM [email protected]

----------


## mikenet

Pow amigo, tenho interesse, sou da zona oeste do Rio, mas precisamente Padre Miguel, bem proximo a Bangu, to montando um prov. lah... ainda to bem no começo, em fase de testes, mas o servidor ta pronto, e o link to usando um adsl pra testes, queria pelo menos uns 2 megas full

----------


## glauciozes

parceiro so atendemos niteroi sao gonçalo e itaborai 
se precisar aqui estou as ordens

----------


## FELIPEMLSWIRELESS

Temos preços bem atrativos para link full, e somos o maior provedor wireless do Rio de Janeiro.
Entre em contato e solicite uma proposta de acordo com sua demanda.

----------


## glauciozes

fala ai felipe eu so vendo pro lado deca da ponte por enquanto 
propaganda e bom mais coloca tambem o preço
pra galera ficar ciente e interessada no seu produto mais valeu

----------


## FELIPEMLSWIRELESS

entre em contato!

----------


## glauciozes

do lado de ca da ponte de niteroi ate itaborai
vendo link dedicado a r$350 1M e acima de 50M r$280
e acima disso agente negocia 21-77232964

----------


## leprinhabnh

sou de sao gonçalo to precisando muito de um link dedicado gente me ajudem eu tenho rede pequena com 25 clientes ainda vcs acham vantagem eu ta colocando link dedicado qual processo pla min legalizar me ajudem [email protected]

----------


## Agnus

> Gostaria de saber se tem pessoas aqui do Rio de Janeiro que estao trabalhando com Link Dedicado com preços abaixo de R$ 900,00 o Mega ... pq tem um amigo meu que conseguiu em uma parceria com 3 donos de provedores ... fechou com a CTBC um Pacote de 30 MB FULL e ta saindo 500 mensais por mega pra eles saindo na fibra ! Eu queria saber se tem alguem interessado em engatar uma parceria dessas tb ! Jah tem eu e mais um amigo dono de dois provedores !



Me add MSN link dedicado na fibra apartir de R$ 149,98 CHOQUE DE BANDA
[email protected]

----------


## vitoremanuella

> Eu acho uma boa isso.
> Pois voces tem que se unir mesmo para conseguir melhores resultados, e assim bater mais de frente com as concorrencias.


amigo tmb fikei interessado nesse link dedicado como faço pra obter sou do rj baixada fluminense

----------

